# Widerstand lohnt sich



## bettlihorn (21 September 2006)

Ich wollte allen mal Mut machen und zeigen, dass es sich lohnt, der Dialer- und Rückrufmafia Widerstand zu leisten.

Fall 1: Angeblicher Rückruf für 19,90 (Festnetz) - erfolgreich abgewehrt, der unsägliche RA S.  hats inzwischen gesteckt. Es war eine Forderung der DTMS, die Telekom hat erst im vierten Anlauf und nach massiven Drohungen unter Hinweis auf die Rechtslage (alles aus dieser Seite gelernt) den Anschlussinhaber rausgerückt. Einzug der 19,90 haben wir rückgängig gemacht, und der Telekom bei Sperrung des Anschlusses sofortige Rechtsmittel angedroht. Weiter haben wir sie und S. aufgefordert, die Berechtigung der Forderung nachzuweisen.
Nach insgesamt 14 Monaten haben die Herrschaften es gesteckt, zuletzt gingen sie von ihrer Gesamtforderung von über 50 Euro noch auf die Hälfte zurück und seitdem ist Feierabend.

2. Fall noch viel besser, eine Forderung aus Dialernutzung über rund 800 DM; Mahnbescheid abgewehrt, dennoch Prozesstermin angesetzt, 10 Tage vor dem Termin macht die Gegenseite Rückzieher und erklärt Forderungsverzicht!
Sache damit erledigt.
Das Ganze hat sich über mehr als 3 Jahre hingezogen, Schriftverkehr mit Gegenseite dank Infos aus Dialerschutz.de

Moral: Wehrt Euch, zahlt nicht, Ihr habt Erfolg damit!


----------



## Der Jurist (21 September 2006)

*AW: Widerstand lohnt sich*



bettlihorn schrieb:


> .... (alles aus dieser Seite gelernt) ...


Schöne Nachricht.:bussi:


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2006)

*AW: Widerstand lohnt sich*

klasse!


----------



## Juri (21 September 2006)

*AW: Widerstand lohnt sich*

Schön, nur mal aus Interesse um welchen Dialer ging es denn in der zweiten Sache?


----------



## sascha (21 September 2006)

*AW: Widerstand lohnt sich*

:thumb:


----------

